# South Wales wildcamping clampdown.



## maingate (May 30, 2011)

I 'borrowed' this news from the OAL forum. Apologies to ham if he is also a member on here.

 A report into Tackling Wildcamping /Caravaning /Tenting was released over the weekend in South Wales. Some of the best Known Gower Peninsular beauty spots are to be protected from such activities with a clampdown on any illegal Camping. Three Cliffs Horton and Port Eynon are the worst affected on the Gower. Landowners, Police and Gower rangers are to patrol The Gower Area and remove any persons or Vehicle’s that are camping or parked illegally. A spokesman stated that they have been forced into this action due to the irresponsible behaviour of the campers leaving behind toilet waste and litter. So if you want to stay on the Gower ,Be warned use a car park or Site. Or you could land up with a £60 fixed penalty. It appears the landowners and residents of the Gower have had enough but it as to say most of the illegal camping is by Tenters. Other local authorities are also looking at this Problem. The Brecon Beacons also as a similar problem. Councillors are of the opinion, we give people permission to open camp sites and because they state there is a call for them. Then we get these so called campers on a Freebie who abuse our country side and the costs of cleaning it up out ways the benefits and money generated locally. There is a general feeling that people who wild camp do not not contribute to the local economy they bring in all their needs with them. So once again a Minority kills it off.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 30, 2011)

off topic i know but we have never seen as many new motorhomes site dodging as we have seen this last two bank holidays:scared:


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2011)

remember you may be parking your motorhome .not camping. dont let authority bully you. if given a ticket .write in and give them hell. parking is different to camping. .


----------



## caspar (May 31, 2011)

TBH there have never been many places on the Gower anyway. The best known and used one isn't mentioned here, and there are pubs who willingly let you stay in their car parks if you've had a meal there. 

It's a lovely spot, but people who want to visit there and wild camp can always base themselves in the much more enlightened Swansea, then travel the 25 or so minutes it takes to the Gower from there.

Campsite prices on the Gower are what started us Wild Camping. Our favourite camp site went from £11.50 4-5 years ago to £26 this year just for the pitch. Sadly demand still outweighs supply in this area so they can pretty much charge what they want.


----------



## bob72 (May 31, 2011)

caspar said:


> TBH there have never been many places on the Gower anyway. The best known and used one isn't mentioned here, and there are pubs who willingly let you stay in their car parks if you've had a meal there.
> 
> It's a lovely spot, but people who want to visit there and wild camp can always base themselves in the much more enlightened Swansea, then travel the 25 or so minutes it takes to the Gower from there.
> 
> Campsite prices on the Gower are what started us Wild Camping. Our favourite camp site went from £11.50 4-5 years ago to £26 this year just for the pitch. Sadly demand still outweighs supply in this area so they can pretty much charge what they want.



This wouldnt happen to be the campsite right on the coast/head at Port Eynon would it?? As me and the misses were discussing this place yesterday as we were thinking of going there weekend after next but not after seeing the price hike!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 31, 2011)

i havent heared of any restrictions regarding staying at mumbles in a camper on the carparks a freind of ours has had the weekend there and not had any trouble  .i do think they are on about the campers in tents to be honest  ,i do know that port eynon has restrictions on parking overnight in the car parks  and further on at worms head but as a previous poster said its not far from mumbles to worms head and all the great places inbetween  so as a base the swansea area is well placed . there are also many laybys in the area that can be used as an overnight stop thats one place you wont be moved on from, and as has been said many many pubs,  who needs a camp site  with a van.


----------



## Bigfamily (Jul 18, 2011)

*Port Eynon*

Hi, I haven't done this forum thing before so please forgive me if I'm off topic or not using it correctly.
I'm a new member, and a new motorhome owner (I'm new to it, it's not a new van) and we came back from Port Eynon yesterday. I thought we needed to use a registered site, we've got 4 children and a dog.The site was horrible, really big, expensive and rules for rules sake. For example my partner stepped out of the van (dog on lead) and turned to pick up the lead to take hime for a walk but before he could do so (and we are only talking around 3 seconds) a campsite rep cam and told us off. We couldn't quite believe it a but there were a number of incidents like that. We are completely respectful of others and the environment and want to enjoy being outdoors ( I would quite like to slowly move my family in to the van although my partner is yet to discover this!) but I don't want to spend my time feeling so restricted.Any advice would be gratefully recieved and thanks


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 18, 2011)

that site owner is renown for his exelent manner :danger:  i came accros him a couple of years ago when we spent the day down there, i asked him about his fees and more or less said you have got to be kidding ,and received some of his exelent manner  its a nice spot but forget wilding in the area


----------



## robjk (Jul 18, 2011)

The site owners and traders of Port Eynon only want your money and are not interested in  anything else. I have only stayed in Port Eynon once and will never go there again. Gower sites are over priced.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 18, 2011)

when we had our van no site owner or for that matter local trader even had a sniff of my cash unless i had no choise  i found the local shops were rather expensive  ,so the shop at the supermarket was a lot cheaper by far  i belive in fair trade  fair for me that is


----------



## skratt (Jul 19, 2011)

yes, the Gower has always been a bit of a night parking desert. I know of one or two spots but they are not the best. 
  Theres a few decent CLs which are best booked in advance in high season, thats about it.
 Shame the carpark at Rhosilli doesnt allow motorhome parking overnight, but hey its the UK afterall and we must stick by the rules :lol-053:


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 3, 2011)

*Llanelli - wildcamp*



mandrake said:


> i havent heared of any restrictions regarding staying at mumbles in a camper on the carparks a freind of ours has had the weekend there and not had any trouble  .i do think they are on about the campers in tents to be honest  ,i do know that port eynon has restrictions on parking overnight in the car parks  and further on at worms head but as a previous poster said its not far from mumbles to worms head and all the great places inbetween  so as a base the swansea area is well placed . there are also many laybys in the area that can be used as an overnight stop thats one place you wont be moved on from, and as has been said many many pubs,  who needs a camp site  with a van.


 
We have just got back from the Gower area - stayed the night outside the entrance gates to the National Wetlands Centre B4304 @ Llanelli, either side of the entrance are no parking areas, so we parked by the gates but so much room was able to leave plenty for emergency services if they were needed. had a good night going to sleep and waking up to the sound of the wild fowl!  :banana:

Lavernock Point - past leisure park and down by the church - secluded car park on 'L', No no parking/camping signs and I would imagine an disturbed night would be had there.  :sleep-027:


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2011)

Pollyr said:


> Lavernock Point - past leisure park and down by the church - secluded car park on 'L', No no parking/camping signs and I would imagine an disturbed night would be had there.


 
Thanks for this suggestion - I've added it to the POI database ...

Regards

Chris


----------

